# Memorial Weekend ride



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

We were at the Paul Bunyan state forest this weekend. We had a blast and meet new friends. We did 100mi of riding. We also ran into the DNR. She stopped us for headlights not on. Only 1 of us didn't have them on and tried to say mine were off too they were on. Then she asked if my snorks were stock and tried to wright me up for my snorks because they are not legal in MN. However I said in the hand book we are aloud 6" UP from the stock air box. She didn't seem to like that I knew that part of the book better then her but she looked it up and she agreed I was OK after I showed her my air cleaner. She let us off with a warning. She was nice but spoke with authority, smart & quick. Watch they will change the book for next year! lol knock on wood. So now I need to remove my mimb sticker sorry but I don't think she would have giving me as hard of a time if it wasn't on my bike do to her comment's noting the sticker.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

looks like fun! that sucks that snorkels are illegal up there! I've never heard of anything like that.. down here people put them as high as they want..


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Ya they think if we have them we will try to cross every swamp, lake, river, and stream we find and tar it up. dam fing Forest Fairies. If its not on the trail or its blocked I wont touch it.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Snorkles are illegal, thats crazy. I'd be illegal as ****! lol Cool pics, looks like some good trails up there.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I have heard that they were illegal in Maine as well. Nice pics by the way. that looks like a nice area to ride.


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

that would suck, nice pics though, just lift you bike real high.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yah but we cant make the bike more then 50" wide too. Unless we stay on the class 2 trails of witch there are not many of. dam F.F.F. 
it is nice up hear riding. This is one of the driest places to ride too.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

nice pics and looks like a fun place to go. i should make a trip up there sometime


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's what sucks about riding in any national forest riding area.They will pick apart every mod you've done.Too many rules for me.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

here are some more pic's


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics Fabman!


----------

